# Gear mesh & setup help



## oldslotter66 (Nov 13, 2011)

Need help with gear mesh and setup for HO cars, Ie wizzard, Bsrt, slottech. Can't get my gears right I've noticed the other cars gear mesh is so quiet and mine are well sounds loud and noisey.Also how do pick your gear ration for different tracks.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi oldslotter,

I hope you get some answers on this as I am having the same issue with my SG+ with upgraded gears. It whines louder than a guest on Jerry Springer!

In terms of set up and ratio, I recommend searching for DarkSideRacing which has an excellent article on gear ratios and how to work them out.

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

os66 - look up Don Bourne in the KC phone book and give him a call. Tell him Larry Thomas sent ya.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Oldslotter,

Just as a brief overview, as you're experiencing, if it doesn't sound right, its not right. Often times, its too tight of a shimming that causes the setup to be too loud. All rear end setups should have some play within and at least .003 after they have been broken in.

Here's a short guide of what pinions work well with the crowns:

Tyco pinion/ Quicker Engineering/Slottech Supermesh and Wizzard Storm Gear (not Pro Predator).

BSRT Pinion/ BSRT/Slottech Supermesh

Wizzard Pro Predator/Pro Predator 

Slottech Steel Pinion/Slottech Micromesh (these are 72 pitch and not 64 pitch like the other crown gears).

I hope that this helps and if you shoot my your number, I'll call you to give you some further explanation on the setups.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Look your crown gears over closely for folded over or chipped teeth.
Do you set your cars up as a bare chassis,sometimes it helps to play with the gear mesh with no magnets and if possible no brushes in place,just the armature/pinion and rear axle assemby are in place.
This way you can give the rear axle assembly and armature,the in chassis spin test.


----------



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

The question is this: did you lap the gears in? If not, that might be why they are noisy. Do a seach for "lapping gears" unless somebody wishes to describe this process.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

you can but not always needed.

I use the blue gear boss from scale engineering
this keep the crown gear from pulling to far out or in.
sometime even with a gear boss i use spacers behind the crown gear as a backup.

I try to have about 1 or 2k of left right movement of the axle.
JS & used to make great crown gears (the opaque ones)
they last for years. Not sure if they are being made now


----------



## oldslotter66 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your help I learned alot thank you.


----------

